# Let's hope this common sense catches on!!



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

ex Pasadena police chief says cops have better things to do than enforce smoking laws. I guess policitians think there's no crime in their communities.

Citybeats: "Cops have better things to do than enforce smoking laws" - Pasadena Star-News

:rockon::rockon::rockon: Preach on Chief!!


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Best line ever in a news article : 
ex-interim Pasadena police Chief Chris Vicino didn't take the lit cigar out of his mouth to give his thoughts on the law

​


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome. We need more cops just like this.


----------



## Russell Pta (Jun 28, 2010)

wow i would like to shake that man's hand. finally someone with some common sense and the spine to back it up.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Between him and the Sheriff in Arizona we still need more of those who display common sense. Unfortunately it's the jackasses in office who pass stupid laws to pad their administration and their wallets. Tobacco is just an easy target these days and what's sadder is we let them. Balking at what they do isn't going to change how they do business...they laugh at us and go back to passing more laws and it will continue until they pass another law saying it's illegat to smoke in your own homes. Remember Prohibition....dont think they wont do it with tobacco? The only reason they repealed Prohibition was because everyone got off their butts and revolted...same goes with tobacco.Why was Prohibition repealed in December 1933? ( just my 2 cents )

Watch for the pattern here with tobacco....once it's banned it will come back only to be taxed even more. Those who forget the past are destined to repeat it...we seem to keep forgetting the past because we're in such a hurry to get to the future. ( will somebody write that down )


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Damn skippy! Finally an lawman who upholds "protect and serve" instead of "molest and ticket." Let our officers handle those who are actually endangering lives and property, not those looking tosimply enjoy the beauty of tobacco.


----------



## Cigarjim (Jul 24, 2010)

Common sense is a rarity we need in all aspects of goverments..........

Jim


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Between him and the Sheriff in Arizona we still need more of those who display common sense. Unfortunately it's the jackasses in office who pass stupid laws to pad their administration and their wallets. Tobacco is just an easy target these days and what's sadder is we let them. Balking at what they do isn't going to change how they do business...they laugh at us and go back to passing more laws and it will continue until they pass another law saying it's illegat to smoke in your own homes. Remember Prohibition....dont think they wont do it with tobacco? The only reason they repealed Prohibition was because everyone got off their butts and revolted...same goes with tobacco.Why was Prohibition repealed in December 1933? ( just my 2 cents )
> 
> Watch for the pattern here with tobacco....once it's banned it will come back only to be taxed even more. Those who forget the past are destined to repeat it...we seem to keep forgetting the past because we're in such a hurry to get to the future. ( will somebody write that down )


Here Here. I couldn't agree more.:amen:


----------

